

5 Do's and Don'ts for Managing Distributed Teams - A Tech Lead Speaks - adamfeber
http://blog.assembla.com/assemblablog/tabid/12618/bid/75793/5-Do-s-and-Don-ts-for-Managing-Distributed-Teams-A-Tech-Lead-Speaks.aspx

======
kls
This is a great starter list. I used to advocate against remote teams until I
by chance landed in one. Now I am sold on the reduced overhead and the ability
to allow developers to work when they feel productive. The tools are in place,
with source control, issue tracking and collaboration tools being provided as
SaaS as well as Skype being such a great collaboration platform. With the
cloud providing server capacity on demand there is really no reason for a new
company to heavily invest in facilities and infrastructure.

